# PC information....



## Pein (Mar 24, 2011)

alright guys i m new to these things...and i wanted to learn more about pc in details...so i thought this site wud be right to learn more.....i hope u all will understand..
ok 
i have few question.

1.whats the difference between a graphics card..

lets take gtx 460 and gtx 560 

the only difference i know is 
1.its more better 
2.we can play games in higher res..correct me if i m  wrong..
3.less power consumption..

ok these are the only things i know
i m a beginner so go easy..

lets discuss about this first i have few more questions but step wise..


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 24, 2011)

More clock speed,memory speed,processor count etc. so more performance.Decreased die size hence uses less power.

If you want more details search for reviews.


----------



## CA50 (Mar 24, 2011)

Gfx card like all computer hardware are updated frequently. The GPU gaints Nvdia and Ati spend lot of cash and manpower to develop powerful gpu for the gamers.

They try to adding lots of processing power to their chip and as try to reduce the size, thereby lowering temps etc. And the outcome of this process is gtx 460 and gtx 560.

For beginners, google these gfx card, read about these about the specification, benchmark results etc.

And yes basically new gfx card means these
1.its more better ---- *yes*
2.we can play games in higher res..correct me if i m wrong.. ---- *yes*
3.less power consumption.. ---- *somewhat yes*


----------



## Pein (Mar 25, 2011)

alright but if someone wud have 1440 900 highest res.. 
monitor then buying a decent and high price card like 580 wont be a good idea..
cuz the 460 or 560 wud be right for this kind a res..

i know 580 wud be better but if we cant get higher res then 1440 900 
then it wont be that good....

i was reading one of the JAS THEARD 
and saw that he recommended 
a graphic card and Physx Card for high end gaming..
so wat is difference in both of these 
and wat wud it be good for..

and hey thx for replyin guys..ajai5777,,,CA50...


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 25, 2011)

Physx is a technology by Nvidia its used in some games like Bataman AA. Nvidia graphic cards support physx so you dont need a separate physix card if your card is nvidia.But for AMD users they need to add a physx card (nvidia one) to enjoy physx in games but its not worth imho.I played Batman AA with physx disabled and I dont think I have missed a great thing, as the game itself was great.


----------



## topgear (Mar 26, 2011)

physx just slows down performance considerably - that's why ( not only amd gfx card owners but even ) some nvidia cards owners use a dedicated card as PPU to enjoy all the eye candy


----------



## Pein (Mar 26, 2011)

that means if we have a nvidia gpu then there's no need to buy another  PhysX card...
and as ajai5777 said there wont be a big difference if we played games 
in physx disabled...
as for batman aa..


and one  more thing if u have played Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2
do u have it in english cuz i got it in german language or i dont know which language is it..


----------



## sparx (Mar 26, 2011)

All games do not support phyx as far as I know.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 26, 2011)

Pein said:


> and one  more thing if u have played Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2
> do u have it in english cuz i got it in german language or i dont know which language is it..


It comes in many languages. And if you talking about the pirated one, then don;t carry on this kind of offtopic discussion unless you want this thread locked by mods. So stay on topic, stay safe. 
In-fact don't even reply to this post.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 26, 2011)

@pein
its good to see that someone is openly asking all doubts without any hesitation
and to be honest, you should even gather knowledge about other important parts like microprocessor(cpu), motherboard,rams and little bit of power supply

here are some websites which will further help you in this field

tomshardware.com (my recommendation)
anandtech.com
guru3d.com
xbitlabs.com


----------



## topgear (Mar 27, 2011)

Pein said:


> that means if we have a nvidia gpu then there's no need to buy another  PhysX card...
> and as ajai5777 said there wont be a big difference if we played games
> in physx disabled...
> as for batman aa..
> ...



even if you have a nvidia gfx card you can use a additional nvidia card a s a PPU to process physyX and yep, if you don't mind some cutting off a little bit of visual eye candy then there won't be any noticeable difference when you disable physyX.

If you want to get the game in English - the most simple solution is to Just buy it


----------



## ico (Mar 27, 2011)

GTX 460 = mid range card for GTX 400 series. GTX 560 = mid range card for GTX 500 series.

New generations of cards always tend to improve upon performance and efficiency. Example: GTX 480 and GTX 580. Efficiency = performance per watt. GTX 560 actually consumes more power than GTX 460, but what you should look at is performance per watt. GTX 560 gives you a much greater performance increase for the extra power used compared to GTX 460. This is how we look at things. But this is not always true. GTX 550 should have been more efficiemt then GTX 460, but it isn't.

Let us forget about PhysX for a while. It is an nVidia exclusive feature utilized by 4-5 games to improve some effects while playing. Only works on nVidia cards and enabling it gives a major performance decrease while gaming until you have a top top end nVidia gfx card.



Pein said:


> that means if we have a nvidia gpu then there's no need to buy another  PhysX card...


Actually speaking, there is no need to buy a PhysX card too unless you want to really really play those few handful of games which utilize PhysX with effects on. You can also play those games normally on any nVidia/AMD gfx card.


----------



## Pein (Mar 31, 2011)

sry guys i was out of town..
and thx all of u for replyin...
alright now i understand a lil bit about graphics card..

now my next question is about multiple graphics cards..
as u guys know i dont know much about this stuff
so my question is how do they work i mean..one gpu wud be connected to monitor and motherboard...
but others wud only be connected to motherboard...
and even if they work..

1.how wud i know they are working..
i mean if u have a gtx 560 connected to monitor and motherboard...
and a psu like gts 450 how will u know its working 

hope u will understand 
wat i m trying to say is gtx 560 is a powerful card so u wont feel a difference 
with gts 450
and if u wanted to know specificly if its working or not...wat wud u do 
is there some software..
i hope u r getting my point..


2.do they only work on specific motherboards like 3 way sli 
or on any one

thx


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 31, 2011)

Pein said:


> so my question is how do they work i mean..one gpu wud be connected to monitor and motherboard...
> but others wud only be connected to motherboard...
> and even if they work..



this is known as SLI or XFire setup
yes ur ryt 1card will be connected to monitor & other card is paired with 1st with card with help of a small chip 



Pein said:


> 1.how wud i know they are working..
> i mean if u have a gtx 560 connected to monitor and motherboard...
> and a psu like gts 450 how will u know its working


if the PC booted normally then u r sure dat its working...
no u cant use two different version of cards...both shud be same 
plus the gpu-z sofware will give info about both the connected cards


----------



## coolgame (Mar 31, 2011)

for multi gpu,SLI in case of NVIDIA and XFIRE in case of AMD,the cards used must be the same.like for example,if u have a gtx 560ti,only another gtx 560ti can be SLIed with it for a better performance.u can have both gtx 560ti s of different vendors like asus gtx560ti and msi gtx560ti.but they both must be 560ti only.same works with AMD radeon cards in XFIRE.n adding two cards has a lot of drawbacks too.driver issue is the main.power consumption also increases to almost twice.so u need a gud beefy PSU.


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2011)

^^ AMD CF is different than nvidia SLI - 2x AMD gpus don't have to be same to enable CF just make sure they are from same series For eg. you can CF a HD5870 with a HD5850 ( 5800 series ) and CF a HD5770 with a HD5750 ( 5700 series ) but you can't CF a card from 58xx and another from 57xx series together.


----------



## Pein (Apr 2, 2011)

if wat u r sayin is true then likewise gtx 560 for gpu and gts 450 for physixs wont work together ..i m little confused..


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2011)

^^ through modded unofficial driver it is possible i think.


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2011)

if you are using two nvidia cards then there's no need for any moded driver - the most recent version of driver will do this job easily and let you sellect which card you want to use as a PPU


----------



## noob (Apr 5, 2011)

ok i have one doubt.
let us say i have a LED monitor with HDMI and a graphics card with HDMI.

1. How do i connect those 2   ? if via HDMI cable , then which one and how does is it different from traditional methods. what are the benefits ? does it increases clarity of screen ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2011)

Anil Jadhav said:


> let us say i have a LED monitor with HDMI and a graphics card with HDMI.
> 
> 1. How do i connect those 2   ? if via HDMI cable , then which one and how does is it different from traditional methods. what are the benefits ? does it increases clarity of screen ?



HDMI cable both ends r of same size so it doesn;t matter which is head or which is tail....

Benefit is Huge from VGA...& from DVI only audio signals are on the single pipeline no change in video quality...it does increases the clarity


----------



## Faun (Apr 5, 2011)

Physx is nice in Arkham Asylum. I am playing at normal.
Image Quality : Batman: Arkham Asylum: GPUs, CPUs, And PhysX Performance


----------

